# May is Seniors Month at Havanese Rescue Inc - HRI



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Your New Best Friend is Waiting for You!

For the month of May, our adoption fee for dogs ages 8+ is half-off!

And if you're an adopter, age 65 and older, 
the adoption fee has been further reduced to just $25!

https://www.havaneserescue.com/

https://www.havaneserescue.com/rescue-dogs/available-for-adoption

https://www.havaneserescue.com/rescue-dogs/in-foster-care


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

*Bitsy in North Carolina*

Meet Bitsy in North Carolina!

https://www.facebook.com/cindypbutler/videos/10155233124093908/​
I'll try to get the video itself to post, but anyone on Facebook should be able to see it.

Here is Bitsy's Havanese Rescue listing: https://www.havaneserescue.com/rescue-dogs/available-for-adoption/1530-bitsy-in-nc


----------

